# 2nd opener at Guntersville



## wwhitman (Dec 3, 2012)

4 guns 2 days 35 ducks


----------



## Triple BB (Dec 4, 2012)

whoopty dooooo...


----------



## wwhitman (Dec 4, 2012)

got to love the jealousy and the negative nancys


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 4, 2012)

dont forget the boasters


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 4, 2012)

wwhitman said:


> got to love the jealousy and the negative nancys



Cant be explained brah...or can it?


----------



## wwhitman (Dec 4, 2012)

i know thats right


----------



## duck-dawg (Dec 4, 2012)

I for one enjoy seeing pictures of others' success...aside from the comic relief this place provides, it's one of the reasons why I still get on this forum. Congrats on your opener.


----------



## wwhitman (Dec 4, 2012)

thank you sir


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Dec 4, 2012)

That's 35 more ducks than I've ever killed, one heck of a trip! Wish it was me! Congrats!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 4, 2012)

Certified Killers! good job!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 5, 2012)

Good job.  But the thread will get locked if you mention lake names.


----------



## duckone (Dec 5, 2012)

Congrats.  To me that is quite a successful duck hunting trip.  Especially for Guntersville.  I haven't hunted Guntersville in at least ten years now but it was always tough.  Good job.


----------



## duckhunter2.0 (Dec 5, 2012)

I've never had a bad trip to ol' G'ville. Tons of gadwall...

Congrats, that's a mess of quackers right there...


----------



## duckbuster (Dec 5, 2012)

No wonder people from Alabama hate GA hunters coming over, can't keep their mouth shut


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 5, 2012)

Or it's because we come over there and stack up their ducks like fire wood!  lol!  good job yall. Been about 10 years since I've been part of a hunt like that on that lake. Looks like y'all hit it right!


----------



## wwhitman (Dec 6, 2012)

right place at the right time  not to mention alot of scouting thanks gents


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 6, 2012)

Whitman, if you'll notice its the guys that dont kill ducks that are always on here cryin, NICE HUNT!


----------



## JCWILDLIFEMANAGER (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrats on an awesome hunt. I wouldnt pay any mind to negative crybabies. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GAGE (Dec 7, 2012)

Great hunt, thanks for sharing!


----------



## rspringer (Dec 7, 2012)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> Whitman, if you'll notice its the guys that dont kill ducks that are always on here cryin, NICE HUNT!



really? or its just the folks that think places are already too crowded.


----------



## cmk07c (Dec 7, 2012)

*Congrats*

Nice haul, people get their panties in such a wad if you mentioned you kill ducks in ____ location.  

I see you killed 35 ducks in that location, doesn't mean I feel the need to drive to that lake...If people are worried about crowds they should look at non public alternatives.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Dec 10, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, what was the species breakdown?


----------



## wwhitman (Dec 10, 2012)

mixed bag of mostly gadwalls, ringnecks, bluebills, shovelers, and ruddy ducks


----------

